# Saturday somewhere.



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Sounds good.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

i recon start @ cleeland & see where the day takes us


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

i hope dutch bloke doesnt cook those vanilla slices in his dutch oven.

what sort of colour and brand of squid jig you guys use.

and how does tfm get his capacino machine on his kayak, he must run a very long extension cord.


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

mingle said:


> Well... Howdya go?


I also slide down to cleeland and met up with the crew so how did we go

a fair amount of nothing trolling - the same amount of nothing with the squid jig

with some bait I got a feed of leather jackets


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

mingle said:


> I suspected as much...
> 
> The tides weren't the best, although the wind looked okay.
> 
> ...


a few but I have seen more there on other trips


----------

